# Разное > Курилка >  Красивые девушки

## Anonymous

Добрый день, господа! Пишет вам офицер, автор сайта о Московском ВОКУ http://www.mosvoku.narod.ru/ , когда-то закончивший 2 Московский городской аэроклуб (Як-52)
У вас на форуме красивые девушки обсуждаются?

----------


## Anonymous

Призыв проголосовать за эту девушку на Интернет-конкурсе красоты будет флудом или нет? Пехотинцы и десантники уже атакуют, но нам не хватает поддержки с воздуха. 
Ответьте плз, нарушу я правила вашего форума и ли нет своим призывом?
Если что не так, удалите ссылку. Все будет понятно.Если есть желание нас поддержать с воздуха вот где это фото и голосование http://miss.klerk.ru/?action=detail&login=miheeva

----------


## Д.Срибный

А где же еще поговорить о девушках, как не в курилке? :-)
Только у Вашей девушки там и так все хорошо, вроде, - вдвое опережает ближайшую соперницу. Пехотинцы и десантники поработали на славу!  :lol:

----------


## Anonymous

Ну так если еще с воздуха обработать, а потом бронетехнику пустить - то может будет и победа! Уж если ввязались в бой - то надо победить! ;)

----------


## milstar

Nalichie  dwux wisschix obrazowanij  ne goworit o talante ...

  Esli pomnite   zena  W.Stalina   bila olimpijskaja chempionka po plawaniju .
  Zena K-Adm Kostina -Sivoxina -2 kr. chempionka  SSSR po XG 

  Zena Nach.Genstaba  SSSR  gen Antonowa - Ol'ga Lepeschinskaja
  /prima Bol'schogo/ .Dopros w 3 nochi y L.Berija 

  Zena  Posla w Turcii /rasstrelajan / -Marija Semenowa/prima  
  Bol'schogo/

  Zena Marschala Egorowa -tancowschica ,ljubownica I.Stalina 
   /samoybijstwo zeni I.Stalina/ .Posledujuschij rasstrel  marschala 
   Egorowa.


    3 poslednie bez(?) wisschego  obrazowanija - Waganowskoe 
   ychilische/ PTU ?/ 
################################
  Nize sowremennie  dami , so swoimi "+" i " -"

  1. http://www.vishneva.ru/rus/photo.php?gal=2&no=1  -ex zena Gergiewa 
       Otwechaet na woprosi  tipa " Diana ,wi zamuzem ?" 
      "...A chto est' predlozenija ?" 

  2.http://www.annanetrebko.com/persgall4.shtml 
    (podozrenija/! ne bolee togo/  w naruschennoj sex. orientacii)

  3. podpolkownik FSB  Chepalova 
http://www.uliachepalova.info/pic.html

  4. Tat'jana Navka 

http://znam4.narod.ru/navka.htm

   5. Sofia Bruscoli -chempionka ewropi,4 miss world,Elite look 1 ,
      J.Casablanka model .Wmeste s Miss Phillipini  faworitka 
       bukmekerskix kontor na miss World  

http://www.missworld.tv/bio/bio.sps?iBiographyID=51732
http://www.fashionmodeldirectory.com...howphoto/10900

   6. Audrey Mestre  -dead 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audrey_Mestre

   7. V.Lopyreva -doch' modeli i xudoznika ,muzskola,wisschee ekonomicheskoe  + Miss Russia 1

http://lopyreva.ru/portfolio/

   8.  Aristokrtaija -Bianca Brandolini D'Adda .Dinastija s 700 goda,naslednica   Fiata,Ferrari &   W plat'e ot Valentino s princem SAR 
Phillipo  
http://www.newyorksocialdiary.com/so...ry01_04_06.php

    9.Alina Somova ,Ex podruga Jagudina

http://balletbookstore.com/ballerina/pic/somova03.jpg


   10.Esli nuzni prosto krasiwie ,100% natural'nnie/bez op &/ -

www.perfectten.com -izdaetsja ex-professorom Stanforda ,sinom 
  osnowatelja Fuzzy logik  Zade / Redakciju  poseschajut  Nobelewskie 
  laureati/

----------


## фаталист

вот какую симпотную нашел

----------


## фаталист

еще красивая

----------


## фаталист

секси в натуре

----------


## фаталист

просто богиня

----------


## фаталист

ваще супер

Зы: модеры а чего фотки не вкрячиваются в мессагу?

----------


## фаталист

:)        CПС вкрячил 



просто зайка моя

----------


## ALI

> Nalichie  dwux wisschix obrazowanij  ne goworit o talante ...
> 
>   Esli pomnite   zena  W.Stalina   bila olimpijskaja chempionka po plawaniju .
>   Zena K-Adm Kostina -Sivoxina -2 kr. chempionka  SSSR po XG 
> 
>   Zena Nach.Genstaba  SSSR  gen Antonowa - Ol'ga Lepeschinskaja
>   /prima Bol'schogo/ .Dopros w 3 nochi y L.Berija 
> 
>   Zena  Posla w Turcii /rasstrelajan / -Marija Semenowa/prima  
> ...


И это ещё не вся правда!Здесь : http://zhurnal.lib.ru/t/tonina_o_i/b...latki_02.shtml    правда о других.

----------


## OKA

"Женщины строят машину смерти. ( 50 фото ) "

 

Все фото здесь :

https://oper-1974.livejournal.com/855529.html

----------


## Avia M

https://russianplanes.net/id220433

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

«Голубой флаг» в израильском небе | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru

----------


## Avia M

Своеобразно...

----------


## OKA

> Своеобразно...






Тоже умело пилят ))

----------


## OKA

"Участницы конкурса "Мисс Америка" более не будут дефилировать по подиуму в купальниках. Об этом заявила во вторник в программе телекомпании ABC Гретхен Карлсон, глава попечительского совета организации "Мисс Америка", занимающейся проведением конкурса.

"Мы не намерены больше оценивать вас по вашей внешности, поскольку мы больше заинтересованы в вашей личности в целом", - подчеркнула Карлсон, завоевавшая титул "Мисс Америка" в 1989 году, обращаясь к будущим участницам конкурса. По ее словам, участницы конкурса и ранее заявляли о том, что не хотят выходить на подиум в купальниках и в туфлях на высоких каблуках. "Вам больше не придется делать этого", - заверила она, выразив при этом уверенность в том, что популярность конкурса и телевизионные рейтинги не пострадают, поскольку зрителей гораздо больше интересует та часть конкурса, которая касается оценки талантов участниц.

Кроме того, по ее словам, изменения будут внесены и в ту часть конкурса, где его участницы выходят на подиум в вечерних платьях. "Нас будет интересовать то, что они говорят, а не то, в каких нарядах они появляются", - добавила она. Новые правила вступят в силу 9 сентября, в день проведения очередного конкурса.

Конкурс "Мисс Америка" проводится в расположенном на атлантическом побережье США городе-курорте Атлантик-Сити (штат Нью-Джерси) с 1921 года. Он начинался как "конкурс купальных костюмов". В нем могли принимать участие девушки и женщины с 17 до 25 лет. Первой обладательницей титула стала 16-летняя Маргарет Гормэн, которой был вручен кубок "Золотая русалка".

В декабре прошлого года руководство конкурса ушло в отставку после того, как стало известно о том, что в электронной переписке допускались сексистские и оскорбительные высказывания об участницах и победительницах конкурса. После распространения данной информации в СМИ несколько десятков женщин, ранее участвовавших и побеждавших в конкурсе, обратились в совет управляющих с просьбой сменить руководство организации."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Участницы конкурса «Мисс Америка» больше не будут выходить на подиум в купальниках - Общество - ТАСС

Да чО уж там, выходили бы сразу в чёрных балахонах с капюшонами, и устраивали соревнования по чтению философских книг всех времён и континентов)) Красота, однако  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> "Участницы конкурса "Мисс Америка" более не будут дефилировать по подиуму в купальниках.


В продолжение.

федерация просит вещателей меньше показывать привлекательных болельщиц на трибунах во время трансляций матчей чемпионата мира.

P.S. Красота уже не спасёт мир? :Confused:

----------


## Гравилётчик

> В продолжение.
> 
> федерация просит вещателей меньше показывать привлекательных болельщиц на трибунах во время трансляций матчей чемпионата мира.
> 
> P.S. Красота уже не спасёт мир? Вложение 86690


Ну показывали вот одну, а она порноактрисой оказалась. Такие дела.

----------


## OKA

> Ну показывали вот одну, а она порноактрисой оказалась. ..


Ну, среди них полно красавиц))





> В продолжение.
> 
> федерация просит вещателей меньше показывать привлекательных болельщиц на трибунах во время трансляций матчей чемпионата мира.
> 
> P.S. Красота уже не спасёт мир? Вложение 86690


Интересно, а Макронша в этой федерации, к какой категории отнесена  :Biggrin: 


Вот где всегда красоток в количестве наблюдалось :

http://tass.ru/obschestvo/4408092

----------


## Avia M

> она порноактрисой оказалась.


Период в биографии был. В наст. время актриса без приставки... 

Актриса Памела Андерсон прилетела в Петербург: грудью за французов - МК

----------


## Avia M

> Интересно, а Макронша в этой федерации, к какой категории отнесена


Судя по тому, что её много показывают... :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

https://janunova.livejournal.com/39894.html





> Период в биографии был. В наст. время актриса без приставки... 
> 
> Актриса Памела Андерсон прилетела в Петербург: грудью за французов - МК


"Пониженную соц. ответственность" ещё никто не способен отменить  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> "Пониженную соц. ответственность" ещё никто не способен отменить


Целиком и полностью.

Во время второго тайма матча Франция - Хорватия в "Лужниках" четыре человека в форме, похожей на полицейскую, выбежали на поле, но сотрудники безопасности быстро вывели их за пределы газона, после чего игра возобновилась. полиция задержала трех девушек... 

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Панк-группа Pussy Riot заявила, что ее участники выбежали на поле во время финала ЧМ-2018 - Общество - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

> ..Панк-группа Pussy Riot заявила, что ее участники выбежали на поле во время финала ЧМ-2018 - Общество - ТАСС


Ну это фрики типа фемен , задаром бегать не станут)) 

Борцунши с "режЫмом" ))

----------


## OKA

> Целиком и полностью.
> 
> Во время второго тайма матча Франция - Хорватия в "Лужниках" четыре человека в форме, похожей на полицейскую, выбежали на поле, но сотрудники безопасности быстро вывели их за пределы газона, после чего игра возобновилась. полиция задержала трех девушек... 
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Панк-группа Pussy Riot заявила, что ее участники выбежали на поле во время финала ЧМ-2018 - Общество - ТАСС



Суд отложил дело участниц Pussy Riot за незаконное ношение полицейской формы на 25 июля - Происшествия - ТАСС





> Ну это фрики типа фемен , задаром бегать не станут)) 
> 
> Борцунши с "режЫмом" ))



Вот те раз :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.co...age=2#comments

https://imgprx.livejournal.net/7efe0...HXsV-wWugwqtew


"Карамболина, Карамболетта" - "акционисты, акционистки" ..

А "были бы у бабушки яйца", была бы Павленским, сидела бы в тюрьме (дурке) , и потребляла бы сногсшибательные лекарства и провизию за счёт французских налогоплательщиков. И сиськи показывала бы не где попало, а только где надо...  

Опять "новичком" потянуло... "Дотянулся , проклятый")

Может ей скучно было, или не нужна спонсорам стала...

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

C karopka , есличО)

Ещё ближневосточная тематика :

http://karopka.ru/forum/messages/for...message1274491

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRehqQKIZFQ

----------


## OKA

" Девушки на фоне МиГ-29 - летчицы ВВС Польши "

 

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2819517.html

Одна из них стопудово Lt Katarzyna Tomiak-Siemieniewicz ))




Четверть века тому назад , считалось, что МиГ-21 для "рядовых", а МиГ-29 для "особенных"))

Такие pannochka ))

----------


## Казанец

В правой колонке форума "Последние сообщения", где указан последний пост в теме, анонс последнего поста "Красивые девушки от ОКА" смотрится двусмысленно.

----------


## Samoylo

А займ в мфо https://rocketzaym.ru/mikrozaymy/nalichnymi стоит ли брать?

----------


## OKA

> В правой колонке форума "Последние сообщения", где указан последний пост в теме, анонс последнего поста "Красивые девушки от ОКА" смотрится двусмысленно.


А развернуть мысль, например ? ))

----------


## Казанец

> развернуть мысль

----------


## OKA

> 


Ну тоже красивые))

Но те ещё и лётчицы)) Так что "социальная ответственность " повыше будет  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

))

----------


## OKA

Может и "боян" ))

----------


## Lori Azulay

В Матрешке сейчас эти сидят, жаль, хороший ресторан был до ЧМ по футболу, теперь очень шумное место, фанаты, пиво, мат...
Не к лучшему все изменилось. :Frown:

----------


## Avia M

Однажды на празднике авиации... :Cool:

----------


## Red307

> Однажды на празднике авиации...


А спереди фот нет? А то эти не раскрывают БВМ барышень.

----------


## Avia M

> А спереди фот нет?


Барышни не публичные... :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

Раменское...

----------


## OKA

К посту :

Красивые девушки

" Достали уже эти велосипедистки... Целый час обогнать не мог. " ))



https://twitter.com/tolstykotalexey/...74631266185217

----------


## Евгений

В АОН тоже интересно)

----------


## OKA

> В АОН тоже интересно)


И в КМП тоже))



Фотки и статья :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3667765.html

Правда возникает вопрос- не получится ли с каким нибудь командиром этой дивы  как с продюсером Ванштейном  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

Однажды на авиашоу...

----------


## Avia M

Поддержка.

----------


## OKA

https://warspot.ru/15517-devushki-v-forme-i-bez-neyo

" Красота- это страшная сила ! " ))

----------


## Avia M

Однажды...

----------


## Avia M

Ах какая... :Cool:  наблюдает пилотаж.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Ах какая... наблюдает пилотаж.


Какая?
За шлемом не видно. Может, там на лицо Мик Джаггер

----------


## stream

> Какая?
> .... .Может, там на лицо Мик Джаггер


молодой или старый?

----------


## Гравилётчик

> молодой или старый?


А какая разница?..

----------


## stream

Джагер красавцем и в молодости никогда не был, а с возрастом, ...короче, сухофрукт....

----------


## Nazar

А здесь вот тетя фотограф очень симпатичная попалась..

----------


## Avia M

> Какая?
> За шлемом не видно. Может, там на лицо Мик Джаггер


Посыл понятен. Полагаю, поклонницы авиации все красавицы...

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Посыл понятен. Полагаю, поклонницы авиации все красавицы...

----------


## stream

> 


никогда не был поклонником Роллингов ((

----------


## Avia M

Не "сухофрукты" :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

Представительница ЮАР Зозибини Тунци стала победительницей международного конкурса красоты "Мисс Вселенная" в 2019 году. 


https://tass.ru/obschestvo/7296549?u...ndex.ru%2Fnews

На вкус и цвет...

----------


## OKA

> Представительница ЮАР Зозибини Тунци стала победительницей международного конкурса красоты "Мисс Вселенная" в 2019 году. 
> 
> 
> https://tass.ru/obschestvo/7296549?u...ndex.ru%2Fnews
> 
> На вкус и цвет...


))

----------


## Avia M

Барановичи.

----------


## Avia M

От винта!  :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

Пресса освещает... :Smile:

----------

